# Union input please!



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Read the below post and follow the directions.





http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/union-vs-non-union-35220/


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

If you are suffering the lack of a confidence and are not the very capable well rounded electrician, then stay where you are.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It might be hard to get in but it is worth the wait. You might have to lose some time here and there but when you are 62 years old, you will be glad you stuck with it.
Most of the non-union guys here are contractors or management types. They are far and away the exception in the non-union world.
If someone is giving out expert wisdom, ask if they are a contractor or an employee.
A few of us here are union contractors and will always lean towards advising younger guys to go union.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

unfortunate the sentiment has evolved to sitting the bench in angst.....

~CS~


----------



## carambola (Sep 15, 2011)

Sitting the bench is what you aspire to?
Me, I'd rather throw down and show you how to do it right.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Your impling i can't do it right?

such cheek!

~CS~


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Your impling i can't do it right?
> 
> such cheek!
> 
> ~CS~


Are you referring to human parts the buttocks?


----------



## Pinoysparky (Feb 23, 2012)

cccp sparky said:


> Are you referring to human parts the buttocks?


When working as electrician in Dubai you must be aware of this problem. They like light skin man with no lots of hairs on the body.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Its been on and off work for me this last year and its quite annoying. IDK if nonunion will keeping you going for 40 a week or not. I do know if I had the choice even with all the time Ive had off I would still chose the Union.
Things will pickup sooner or later.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Typically:
If you can get in the union you will make 
better pay
better benefits
and after many years retire with a decent pension.

You MAY NOT always get that in open shop.

It also depends who has the market share of work, I’d rather work 40 hours a week open shop, then sit on the bench doing nothing. This is area dependent. In Washington DC we have a fair amount of work, though some union members are still warming the bench.

You may face some ignorant union members that will give you a hard time, screw them, work hard, and do you job.


----------

